
Silicon Valley and Ayn Rand - dsaw
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/10/silicon-valley-ayn-rand-obsession
======
Safety1stClyde
The fact that people in Silicon Valley are prepared to read through even one
of Ayn Rand's books is a testament to their stamina and fortitude, like
someone who is prepared to read the entire telephone directory, or someone who
watches paint dry, or grass grow, without complaining. There probably are
things more tedious than Ayn Rand's books, but I'm not sure what they might
be.

